# Swagman Bike Rack with a Carbon Frame?



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi All,

I've been asking around and I'm having trouble getting an answer to my question, so I will try here as well. Not sure if this is the best place to post my question - mods please feel free to move it if there is a more appropriate place.

I have a Swagman XTC2 bike rack, the kind where it has a padded hook on a ratchet post to secure the downtube. I have a bike with a carbon frame on order (Devinci Troy) and I am wondering if I now have to buy a whole new bike rack? Or do you think I will be OK as long as I don't use unnecessary force and have plenty of extra padding between the already foam padded hook and the frame (like a pool noodle or something similar)? I'm thinking if it can't handle that, how is it going to stand up to riding impact? I'm not worried about scratches as I will have plenty of protection, I am only concerned if the carbon frame will not like pressure on the downtube.

Do any of you guys use that style of rack with a carbon frame successfully? Or is it a major no-no?

I'm really hoping I don't have to buy a new bike rack just because I got a carbon bike, I randomly came across something that said you can't use those types of bike racks with carbon frames and now I'm worried.

Thanks!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

the rack is fine if you are careful...you don't need a lot of force on the hook, it's just to 
keep bike from tipping or launching upward on bumps. the bike is held by gravity in the wheel trays

the worse thing with that rack is: hitch mount, and carbon on the back, you have
to make sure exhaust does not go anywhere near the carbon...heat can weaken
it.... and more heat you will see it melt. be sure to check what sits closest to exhaust


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

127.0.0.1 said:


> the rack is fine if you are careful...you don't need a lot of force on the hook, it's just to
> keep bike from tipping or launching upward on bumps. the bike is held by gravity in the wheel trays
> 
> the worse thing with that rack is: hitch mount, and carbon on the back, you have
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Sounds like I might be OK as long as I use a sensible amount of pressure and not over-do it.

Regarding the exhaust, my vehicle actually has the exhaust hidden pretty far under the bumper and angled down towards the road, so I assume it doesn't get very hot around the hitch area. The front triangle is carbon, the rear triangle is aluminum - I can orient the bike such that the rear triangle is sitting on the exhaust side as well. Good to be aware of that though - I've never owned a carbon bike before. I would have probably just bought an aluminum bike but it's difficult to find an aluminum bike with a good component set on it! Carbon sounds like it's going to be a bit of a pain to own - have to be more careful about bolt torque, can't use certain cleaners/lubes, can't use certain bike racks, exhaust temperature concerns, etc. etc.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Friends of mine have that rack, and I just acquired one. Their bikes are carbon and their rack is old. Never had a problem. Make sure your wheel holders have the wheels all the way in so the bike can't loosen up under the hold-down hook. Pool noodle is a nice touch, but they wear out.

-F


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

Fleas said:


> Friends of mine have that rack, and I just acquired one. Their bikes are carbon and their rack is old. Never had a problem. Make sure your wheel holders have the wheels all the way in so the bike can't loosen up under the hold-down hook. Pool noodle is a nice touch, but they wear out.
> 
> -F


That's great, thank you. That is what I was hoping to hear. I'm thinking if I use lots of extra padding and don't over tighten anything I should be OK. The carbon frame has a lifetime warranty as well, but I doubt it covers transportation damage.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I can also confirm my Hollywood, looks just like the swagman, has carried carbon fat bikes for years with no damage. I don't think you can over tighten them if you wanted to.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

I've had the 4 bike version for about 10 years, various carbon bikes (mine and friends and family) with no issues whatsoever. I do always make sure to have a clean blue shop towel to put on the frame where the rubber hook comes down.


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate you chiming in. I feel much better knowing I don't have to get rid of a perfectly good bike rack just because I bought a carbon bike. It didn't even cross my mind when I got the rack that carbon bikes may have different requirements. I will make sure I have a pool noodle, thick microfiber cloth, or some kind of foam barrier to make sure the force from the hook is being distributed over a larger area of the frame and cannot scratch.

I actually emailed Devinci about it too, but I suspect they will tell me not to use it out of an abundance of caution. Haven't heard back yet but I'm curious as to what the bike manufacturer has to say about it.


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

Devinci's reply if anyone is curious:

"The Swagman XTC2 is a good versatile rack. If uses correctly it should not damage the bike. Having some extra where there’s contact with carbon is not a bad idea either. But please note that if some damage occurs to the frame regarding the uses of a rack, these damages are not covered by the warranty. This is why we recommend using some rack without any contact point with the frame."

Seems fair and makes sense.

Thanks again everyone.


----------

